# Programmieren mit SIPN



## eYe (23 Februar 2007)

Guten Tag,

ich befinde mich mittlerweile im 7ten Semester an der Fachhochschule und wir programmieren fleissig an S7 Steuerungen herum. Für unseren Professor ist die Programmierung mit SIPN (Steuerungstechnisch interpretierte Petrinetze) das non plus ultra.

Mein Frage ist nun, inwieweit sich diese Programmiermethodik in der Praxis eignet und ob sie überhaupt Anwendung findet.

Ich persönliche programmiere auf diese Weise sehr gerne und würde das später bei meinem späteren Arbeitgeber aus gerne so fortführen...

Danke für Eure Meinungen, eYe


Petrinetze: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petrinetz
(Wir erstellen also erst per Hand das Petrinetz(Ablaufplan) und setzen es dann ganz simple, anhand von AWL um. Man muss dabei nicht mehr denken, da es für jede Transition einen vorgegebenen Code gibt.)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Februar 2007)

Arbeitet ihr im Bezug auf S7 mit HiGraph? Ich habe in der Praxis noch nichts dergleichen gesehen. Es braucht auch seine Zeit, bis sich so etwas durchsetzt. Ohne Kenntnisse in AWL, ST/SCL und ggf. FUP und KOP wirst du in den nächsten Jahrzehnten jedoch nicht auskommen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## eYe (23 Februar 2007)

Nein wir erstellen unsere Petrinetze handschriftlich und tippen dann den AWL Code noch selber ein. 
Aber das die neue Generation von Steuerungssoftware auch direkt mit Petrinetzen arbeiten habe ich schon gesehen, bei der neuen Unity Software (Schneider Electric) ist dies möglich und so wird HiGraph wohl etwas ähnliches sein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Februar 2007)

eYe schrieb:


> Nein wir erstellen unsere Petrinetze handschriftlich und tippen dann den AWL Code noch selber ein...


Genau das kenne ich aus der Praxis  .

Dann gibt es noch Programme wie S7-Graph, mit denen man Schrittketten, bzw. Ablaufsteuerungen graphisch programmieren kann, diese werden inzwischen oft verwendet.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Ralle (23 Februar 2007)

Ich mach das nun auch schon Jahrelang und habe selbst noch niemanden gesehen, der das gesamte Problem erstmal theoretisch komplett aufbereitet und dann sozusagen codiert (Was ja noch nicht heißt, daß das niemend macht ). Erst die Praxis wird zeigen, ob du damit schneller, besser, übersichtlicher, verständlicher als deine Kollegen bist. Außerdem wird die Frage sein, wie flexiebel das dann ist, ich hab noch keine Maschine erlebt, an der man dann nicht noch 101 Änderung vernehmen muß. Dein Professor muß das ganz sicher tun, wozu würde er soonst gebraucht, einfaches AWL, KOP, FUP lehren ja auch "einfache" Lehrer an der Berufsschule. Ich kenn eine Prof. für Automatisierungstechnik, der meinte ganz stolz "Wir machen alles in C". Petrinetze sind ja letztlich nur der theoretische Ansatz. Ich behaupte mal, das viele Programmierer, die ein Programm schreiben, sicher nicht diese theorethischen Prinzipien im Kopf haben, aber viele davon unbewußt umsetzen, sonst würden die Anlagen gar nicht laufen (Was es übrigens gibt :???. Als ich Anfing hatte ich die ganze Logik im Kopf, wir hatten gelernt "Und"- und "Oder"-Verknüpfungen aufzulösen und umzuformen, schöne Mathematik. Damit konnte ich in der Praxis dann fast gar nichts anfangen. Higraph ist ja wohl auch so ein Ansatz, gibt auch jemandem hier im Forum der damit arbeitet, ich hab das aber selbst noch nie gesehen.

PS: Ach so, nicht zu vergessen, daß  die armen Instandhalter auch noch halbwegs durchblicken sollten.


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

die SOLLTEN nicht nur durchblicken, die MÜSSEN durchblicken, sonst hat die Maschine keine lange Lebensdauer (und der Lieferant einen Kunden verloren)

MfG


----------



## zotos (23 Februar 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> PS: Ach so, nicht zu vergessen, daß  die armen Instandhalter auch noch halbwegs durchblicken sollten.



Das ist aber eine allgemeine Anforderung. 
Wenn es eine Software gebe die das grafisch dargestellte Petrinetze umsetzt und dies noch im Onlinemodus zu beobachten denke ich das dies durch aus zu durchblicken ist.

Ich mag ja auch lieber eine Schrittkette in AS (bzw. Graph7) als diese lässtigen AWL/FUP/KOP Konstrukte die drausen im Umlauf sind. Also da lieber eine schöne CASE Anweisung in ST (bzw. SCL).

Ich denke das es oft schwieriger ist auf Tools wie ST und AS zu verzichten (wenn man diese gewöhnt ist) als sich da rein zu Arbeiten (wenn man diese nicht kennt).

Warum sollte das bei Petrinetzen anders sein? Aber ein Petrinetz in AWL zu übersetzen wird sicher noch unübersichtlicher als der Schrittkettenkram den man so in AWL/KOP/FUP findet.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (23 Februar 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> ..Wenn es eine Software gebe die das grafisch dargestellte Petrinetze umsetzt und dies noch im Onlinemodus zu beobachten denke ich das dies durch aus zu durchblicken ist..


Das denke ich auch. Ich hatte mir HiGraph mal kurz angesehen, vor zwei, drei Jahren, als ich es in den Abgründen des www fand. Ich fand es garnicht schlecht. Es ist eigentlich unverständlich, dass es nicht zum Professional-Paket von Step7 gehört, dann wäre es wahrscheinlich schon weit verbreitet.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Februar 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Ich hatte mir HiGraph mal kurz angesehen, vor zwei, drei Jahren, als ich es in den Abgründen des www fand. Ich fand es garnicht schlecht. Es ist eigentlich unverständlich, dass es nicht zum Professional-Paket von Step7 gehört, dann wäre es wahrscheinlich schon weit verbreitet.
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



0% ACK.

HI-Graph ist ein haufen Scheiße.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> ...HI-Graph ist ein haufen Scheiße.


Wieso das denn? Ok, ich hatte es mir nur kurz angesehen, sah eigentlich ganz gut aus. Wenn es Scheiße ist erkennt man es erst, wenn man richtig damit arbeitet. Kannst du deine Aussage näher erläutern? Eine Behauptung ist ja schnell aufgestellt.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

